# Conditional Formatting Formula not reading 2nd column



## JTL9161 (Dec 23, 2022)

=NOT(ISERROR(VLOOKUP($D2,$W$39:$X$70,1,FALSE)))

I have this formula in Conditional Formatting.  I am looking for it to highlight the matches from W39:X70 but its only reading the data in W39:W70 not in X39:X70

D2 is the first cell in a table that runs from D2 to K70


Thanks,
James


----------



## etaf (Dec 23, 2022)

seems to be working for me

its only looking up the value in column W 
and then highlighting the row - where it finds a matching value 

like this



Filter - ETAF - based on date (1).xlsxABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP1234153647586971011121314151617181920FALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSE21FALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSE22TRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUE23FALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSE24TRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUE25FALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSE26FALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSE27TRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUETRUE28FALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSEFALSESheet2Cell FormulasRangeFormulaA20:J28A20=NOT(ISERROR(VLOOKUP($D2,$W$39:$X$70,1,FALSE)))Cells with Conditional FormattingCellConditionCell FormatStop If TrueA2:P11Expression=NOT(ISERROR(VLOOKUP($D2,$W$39:$X$70,1,FALSE)))textNO

Filter - ETAF - based on date (1).xlsxVWXY373839140441742434445Sheet2


----------



## JTL9161 (Dec 27, 2022)

thank you.  I'll give it a try


----------

